# My 1st Grow= Lowryder #2



## kylet4411 (Jun 15, 2007)

This is my little girl She is about 3 weeks old I have been growing her under 26 watt cfl. She is in Foxfarm soil and I have been using all foxfarm nutrients. She is a little bit taller than a foot and i have in a 6x6 pot. Sorry pic sux taken on a phone.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 15, 2007)

You'll need to get more light on her and put her into her final home of 3 to 5 gallons of quality soil.

She's looking good now. To keep her that way, max out your grow lights and nutrients.

Good luck to you!


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 15, 2007)

Ya I am going to put 2 48wat cfls on her but I dont have room for a bigger pot wish I did but that should not matter 2 much.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

that will matter a lot.. inless you plan on having a sick root bound plant.. OR.. you plan on watering that little girl on a really messed up schedule.. 

actually either way..its gonna matter a lot.... next time the guy with close to 4,000 posts tells you something.. id consider it a bit... if you plan on budding that baby.. your gonna need more light..


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 16, 2007)

Like I said iI dont have room for a bigger pot and I have seen all these 16oz cup grows so I figured a 6x6 pot will be plenty good. Beleave me if I had room they would be in some 3-4gal pots. I am pretty sure 2 48wat cfls will cover one plant if not I am really shocked.


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well... id personally find room somewhere for a 3-5 gal pot.. because then you KNOW it'll be alright, 6x6 is pushing it.....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

kylet4411 said:
			
		

> Like I said iI dont have room for a bigger pot and I have seen all these 16oz cup grows so I figured a 6x6 pot will be plenty good. Beleave me if I had room they would be in some 3-4gal pots. I am pretty sure 2 48wat cfls will cover one plant if not I am really shocked.


Because of the smaller pot size, you'll need to water more often as do all the people who grow in the 16oz cups. A couple of 4 foot tall MJ plants can use a gallon of water a day.

The light equation is known.

3,000 lumens per/sq ft of plant canopy minimum.
5,000 lumens per/sq ft of plant canopy preferred.

You have about 3,000 lumens from each bulb, so you have enough light for a maximum proper growth of two square feet of plant canopy.

If you keep your plant within that range of growth, you'll have enough for the minimum light necessary.

As I said below, if you want to maximize your grow, you'd put another of those same lights in there to bring your lumens up to 5,000 per/sq ft.

If your plants get any larger, you'll need more light than that.

You may want to think about getting an HPS so that you maximize the bud you'll want to harvest.


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ya I water about every 2 days and make sure to get a it nice and soaked. Ya I dont think it will get to much bigger than it is because it is lowryder but it might so if it does I probably will use another light.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 16, 2007)

I missed that is was lowryder we're talking about.

MyBad

Your good man.


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Some new pics getting close to 4 weeks I just put them in a little bit bigger pot a few minutes ago.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

Lowryder is such a cool strain man. I love everything about them except having to buy the seeds for each plant.


----------



## Capone (Jun 17, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> that will matter a lot.. inless you plan on having a sick root bound plant.. OR.. you plan on watering that little girl on a really messed up schedule..
> 
> actually either way..its gonna matter a lot.... next time the guy with close to 4,000 posts tells you something.. id consider it a bit... if you plan on budding that baby.. your gonna need more light..



If i were you i'd listen buddy...it happen to me..now after the transplant my baby is Groing a few inches a day...SERIOUSLY...


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ya Lowryder has been fun to grow and seems to be an interesting strain. I kept one of my males to pollinate and get some more seeds that way I dont have to worry about buying them anymore....And I did transplant already Capone.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 17, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Lowryder is such a cool strain man. I love everything about them except having to buy the seeds for each plant.


Are they feminized or something Stoney? Why couldn't you breed them?

Nice Fifth of Grey Goose, by the way. Good looking plant as well.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 17, 2007)

Im really interested to try some of the crosses ive seen popping up using lowryder... particularly the purple krush x low ryder.... sounds like it could only be a good thing...


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 17, 2007)

You can breed them you just cant clone them. And it is a half-gallon of grey goose lol.... Yea I am reall interested in the lowlife hybrids on dope-seeds.com they say they will have soon. They had ak47 and lowryder cross called minigun. It is weird though because the link for it doesnt work anymore  hopefully they actually get them in stock the pics of their crosses were amazing looking especially the minigun and the blueberry.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 17, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Are they feminized or something Stoney? Why couldn't you breed them?


 
No reason man. I just don't do that. If I can't clone em, I don't grow em.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 18, 2007)

Looking good kyle!


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 19, 2007)

Some new pics from earlier today. Flowers are really starting to show now


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking good man!


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 22, 2007)

Just noticed today that the branches are shifting away from eachother as you can see in pic#1. Gimme some feedback on how you guys think shes doing. Lemme know if there is anything you think I need to work on. Thanks


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 22, 2007)

everythings lookin pretty dam good to me mate do you have just the 1 plant ,looks realy healthy.Should be a nice big cola when its finished


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks StonedSmithy. Yes I only have one my other 2 were males so I tossed them.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Jun 23, 2007)

looking great good job sorry to hear about the males


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 23, 2007)

Those plants are looking b-e-a utiful. Such a shame you had to throw out the males, you probably could have sold them to some retard kid who doesn't know a thing about pot. May have made some desent cash. But oh well, looking good so far.


----------



## stoner 420 (Jun 23, 2007)

hey everyone i just had to say something in this post kyle it is looking good so far and i reallize the strain but if you pack the lights on it you will be suprised at the improvment in growth i just finished a grow with cfls and got 2 1\2 ozs off two plants and the top colas were about 15 inches long but i had 8 cfls mostly soft white .. i grew them in a 1 1\2 sqft box and had like 10000 to 12000 lumens one or two lights will disapoint you try 3 or 4 and see the improvement if not keep it up man as long as it is growing you are ok........


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 23, 2007)

Your plant is looking good! keep it up and you'll have some rewarding smoke! =) good luck to ya bro!



			
				KBA in CT said:
			
		

> Such a shame you had to throw out the males, you probably could have sold them to some retard kid who doesn't know a thing about pot. May have made some desent cash. But oh well, looking good so far.


 Why would you wanna rip someone off man? lol 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## kylet4411 (Jun 24, 2007)

She is looking happy. I can't beleave how big she is, she's 21in. tall I only thought she would be about 15 or 16 at the the end. Thank all you guys for the compliments. I wish I could get another 48watt on the other side but I can't. I got good reflection all around it so I'm pretty sure she is going to have plenty of lumens.


----------

